# OBS 0.51.01 game capture bugfixes test build



## Jim (May 2, 2013)

*WARNING: This thread is an archived discussion of an old test build. Download the most recent version of OBS which incorporates these changes and more from https://obsproject.com/download*

Testing out some bug fixes mostly for game capture, will add some additional fixes and changes later.

If you still have problems with acquiring any games, or especially if you have bugs with reacquiring or anything like that please post both %appdata%\obs\pluginData\captureHookLog.txt as well as a regular log, preferably in code tags if possible.

Also, I plan on trying to get some fixes in to make it compatible with other hooks (like dsfix, sweetfx, and such).

NOTE: D3D8 games and below are still not supported, but I will try to get them working in the (still somewhat distant) future

0.51.01 - Probably more stable than release - http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download

 Fixed bug with natural selection 2 not acquiring in windowed mode (finally, though I'm not sure if this could cause other games to not function correctly -- needs some more testing to be sure, though I'm fairly sure it's fine.  fairly.).  This may also fix some bugs with certain d3d9 games not working, not entirely sure yet.
 Fixed bug with certain games not being capturable due to access restrictions (such as war thunder and some mmos)
 Fixed some bugs with certain d3d9 games where they would not reacquire at all when changing resolution or display mode (fullscreen/windowed)
 Fixed a bug where alt-tabbing back into a game and using hotkeys could cause it to capture a single frozen frame -- might fix other bugs as well related to alt-tabbing.
 Fixed a bug where device source could crash when previewing
 Added extensive logging to game capture and added log timestamps for both game capture and OBS


----------



## DAOWAce (May 2, 2013)

Jim said:
			
		

> dsfix


Oddly enough, as I mentioned in that thread, I have never had a problem with hooking into Dark Souls with either OBS or XSplit while using dsfix in fullscreen.

[I've taken notes of your tests -- thank you very much, I will take a look at it, I appreciate it, but yes I obviously wasn't happy, which means I will probably do something about it.  Yes, I get it.  I get it.  For the love of all that's holy, I get it.  ...Yes I am somewhat unhappy, I admit, but fortunately I can do something about it.  But for now in this thread just focus on the bugfixes.  In the mean time, I will take a look at it.  I might be a little bitter.  Just a tad.  ...god I'm really sorry]


----------



## Kyosji (May 2, 2013)

I will try this when I get home.  Hopefully it will fix my black screen with Source based games.


----------



## Kyosji (May 2, 2013)

Still can't get TF2 or any Source game to show.


```
D3D9 Present
DoD3D9GPUHook: opening intermediary texture failed, result = 2147942487
GL Present
DXGI Present
```


```
16:57:20: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
16:57:20: -------------------------------
16:57:20: CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
16:57:20: CPU Speed: 2809MHz
16:57:20: Physical Memory:  16381MB Total, 11609MB Free
16:57:20: stepping id: 0, model 10, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 6, total cores 6
16:57:20: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:57:20: Windows Version: 6.0 Build 6002 S
16:57:20: Aero is Enabled
16:57:20: ------------------------------------------
16:57:20: Adapter 1
16:57:20:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
16:57:20:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1046683648
16:57:20:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4025577472
16:57:20: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-02, 16:57:20===============================================
16:57:20:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:57:20:   Base resolution: 1280x720
16:57:20:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:57:20: ------------------------------------------
16:57:20: Loading up D3D10...
16:57:20: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dc0a0d31-d255-4f68-bd80-8bfca4225406}
16:57:20: ------------------------------------------
16:57:20: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
16:57:20: ------------------------------------------
16:57:20: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
16:57:20: ------------------------------------------
16:57:20: Audio Encoding: MP3
16:57:20:     bitrate: 256
16:57:20: Using graphics capture
16:57:21: ------------------------------------------
16:57:21: Video Encoding: x264
16:57:21:     fps: 30
16:57:21:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:57:21:     preset: faster
16:57:21:     CBR: no
16:57:21:     CFR: no
16:57:21:     max bitrate: 1500
16:57:21:     buffer size: 1500
16:57:21:     quality: 8
16:57:21: ------------------------------------------
16:57:23: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
16:57:23:   Server selection: rtmp://live-mia.justin.tv/app
16:57:24: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
16:57:24: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
16:57:49: Total frames rendered: 837, number of frames that lagged: 6 (0.72%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
16:57:49: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
16:57:49: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
16:57:49: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
16:57:49: =====Stream End: 2013-05-02, 16:57:49=================================================
16:59:54: 
16:59:54: Profiler results:
16:59:54: 
16:59:54: ==============================================================
16:59:54: frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.735 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 56.4%] [unaccounted: 43.6%]
16:59:54: | scene->Preprocess - [0.0803%] [avg time: 0.003 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:59:54: | video encoding and uploading - [56.3%] [avg time: 2.102 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 55.6%] [unaccounted: 0.669%]
16:59:54: | | CopyResource - [0.321%] [avg time: 0.012 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
16:59:54: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [1.02%] [avg time: 0.038 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
16:59:54: | | call to encoder - [53.8%] [avg time: 2.011 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
16:59:54: | | sending stuff out - [0.428%] [avg time: 0.016 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
16:59:54: ==============================================================
16:59:54:
```

I also researched the issue in the log about DoD3D9GPUHook and saw this post.  viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3388

My version of d3d9.dll is the same as his.  6.0.6002.18005


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2013)

that game capture hook log is for an older version -- the new one doesn't log like that, it logs similarly to the main log with timestamps, so that's definitely the wrong DLL in there, if I included the wrong dll or something let me know


----------



## Floatingthru (May 3, 2013)

Never uninstalled War Thunder due to laziness so I decided to try it out. Appears to be working again in this new test build. Not sure if they patched it so it would work or it was this new dll. Window capture still gives this error though. Nonetheless people should be able to stream War Thunder in fullscreen now.

"Capture window 0x000A0584 invalid or changing, terminating capture"


```
2013-05-02, 17:28:40: we're booting up: 
17:28:40: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
17:28:40: D3D9 Present
17:28:40: D3D9EndScene called
17:28:40: found d3d9 present params for window: War Thunder 
17:28:40: D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS {
17:28:40: 	BackBufferWidth: 1920
17:28:40: 	BackBufferHeight: 1080
17:28:40: 	BackBufferFormat: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
17:28:40: 	BackBufferCount: 2
17:28:40: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
17:28:40: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
17:28:40: 	SwapEffect: D3DSWAPEFFECT_FLIPEX
17:28:40: 	hDeviceWindow: 1247016
17:28:40: 	Windowed: false
17:28:40: 	EnableAutoDepthStencil: false
17:28:40: 	AutoDepthStencilFormat: D3DFMT_UNKNOWN
17:28:40: 	Flags: None
17:28:40: 	FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz: 60
17:28:40: 	PresentationInterval: 1
17:28:40: };
17:28:40: successfully set up d3d9 hooks
17:28:40: D3D9PresentEx called
17:28:40: DoD3D9GPUHook: success17:28:40:  - d3d9ex17:28:40: 
17:28:40: DXGI Present
17:28:40: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
17:28:40: 	Format: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
17:28:40: 	Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
17:28:40: 	Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
17:28:40: 	Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
17:28:40: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
17:28:40: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
17:28:40: 	Width: 1920
17:28:40: 	Height: 1080
17:28:40: };
17:28:40: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
17:28:48: d3d9 capture terminated by the application
17:28:48: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
```


----------



## ball2hi (May 3, 2013)

I'm still getting memory leaks =\. I'm going to try uninstalling OBS Remote latest version and see if the memory leaks stop.

```
14:28:25: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
14:28:25: -------------------------------
14:28:25: CPU Name: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor
14:28:25: CPU Speed: 3335MHz
14:28:25: Physical Memory:  4094MB Total, 2729MB Free
14:28:25: stepping id: 2, model 5, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
14:28:25: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
14:28:25: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
14:28:25: Aero is Disabled
14:28:25: ------------------------------------------
14:28:25: Adapter 1
14:28:25:   Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 5670
14:28:25:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1066237952
14:28:25:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1878257664
14:28:25: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
14:28:25: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-02, 14:28:25===============================================
14:28:25:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
14:28:25:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
14:28:25:   Output resolution: 852x480
14:28:25: ------------------------------------------
14:28:26: Loading up D3D10...
14:28:26: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
14:28:26: ------------------------------------------
14:28:26: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
14:28:26: ------------------------------------------
14:28:26: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
14:28:26: ------------------------------------------
14:28:26: Audio Encoding: AAC
14:28:26:     bitrate: 96
14:28:26: Using text output
14:28:26: Using graphics capture
14:28:27: ------------------------------------------
14:28:27: Video Encoding: x264
14:28:27:     fps: 30
14:28:27:     width: 852, height: 480
14:28:27:     preset: faster
14:28:27:     CBR: no
14:28:27:     CFR: no
14:28:27:     max bitrate: 1500
14:28:27:     buffer size: 4500
14:28:27:     quality: 9
14:28:27: ------------------------------------------
14:28:28: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:28:29: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
14:28:29:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
14:28:30: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
14:28:30: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
15:20:08: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
Warning -- SharedTexCapture::Init: Could not open file mapping: 2
15:20:11: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:29:00: Total frames rendered: 432904, number of frames that lagged: 149 (0.03%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
18:29:00: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
18:29:00: Number of times waited to send: 4247, Waited for a total of 14599598 bytes
18:29:00: Number of b-frames dropped: 105 (0.024%), Number of p-frames dropped: 36 (0.0083%), Total 141 (0.033%)
18:29:00: =====Stream End: 2013-05-02, 18:29:00=================================================
19:05:59: 
19:05:59: Profiler results:
19:05:59: 
19:05:59: ==============================================================
19:05:59: frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.943 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 95.3%] [unaccounted: 4.68%]
19:05:59: | scene->Preprocess - [0.257%] [avg time: 0.005 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:05:59: | video encoding and uploading - [95.1%] [avg time: 1.847 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 89.8%] [unaccounted: 5.3%]
19:05:59: | | CopyResource - [1.03%] [avg time: 0.02 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:05:59: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [6.69%] [avg time: 0.13 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:05:59: | | call to encoder - [78.7%] [avg time: 1.529 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:05:59: | | sending stuff out - [3.35%] [avg time: 0.065 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:05:59: ==============================================================
19:05:59: 
19:05:59: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
19:05:59:
```


----------



## seerius (May 3, 2013)

cannot get it to capture game.  says u need to run as admin... even though I am running everything as admin


```
21:44:39: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
21:44:39: -------------------------------
21:44:39: CPU Name: AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
21:44:39: CPU Speed: 3612MHz
21:44:39: Physical Memory:  16328MB Total, 13589MB Free
21:44:39: stepping id: 2, model 1, family 15, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 3, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
21:44:39: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:44:39: monitor 2: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:44:39: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
21:44:39: Aero is Disabled
21:44:39: ------------------------------------------
21:44:39: Adapter 1
21:44:39:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
21:44:39:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2125156352
21:44:39:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3997315072
21:44:39: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-02, 21:44:39===============================================
21:44:39:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:44:39:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
21:44:39:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:44:39: ------------------------------------------
21:44:39: Loading up D3D10...
21:44:39: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{aff06068-9da6-43e8-9457-1ce105339b7b}
21:44:39: ------------------------------------------
21:44:39: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Logitech G930 Headset)
21:44:39: Using 7.1 surround speaker setup (experimental)
21:44:39: ------------------------------------------
21:44:39: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Logitech G930 Headset)
21:44:39: ------------------------------------------
21:44:39: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:44:39:     bitrate: 160
21:44:39: Using graphics capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:44:39: ------------------------------------------
21:44:39: Video Encoding: x264
21:44:39:     fps: 45
21:44:39:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:44:39:     preset: veryfast
21:44:39:     CBR: no
21:44:39:     CFR: no
21:44:39:     max bitrate: 5000
21:44:39:     buffer size: 1000
21:44:39:     quality: 10
21:44:39: ------------------------------------------
21:44:39: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:44:43: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:44:47: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:44:51: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:44:55: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:44:59: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:45:03: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:45:08: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: OpenProcess failed, GetLastError = 5
21:45:12: Capture window 0x00000000 invalid or changing, terminating capture
21:45:12: Total frames rendered: 1460, number of frames that lagged: 10 (0.68%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
21:45:12: =====Stream End: 2013-05-02, 21:45:12=================================================
21:45:46: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-02, 21:45:46===============================================
21:45:46:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:45:46:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
21:45:46:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:45:46: ------------------------------------------
21:45:46: Loading up D3D10...
21:45:47: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{aff06068-9da6-43e8-9457-1ce105339b7b}
21:45:47: ------------------------------------------
21:45:47: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Logitech G930 Headset)
21:45:47: Using 7.1 surround speaker setup (experimental)
21:45:47: ------------------------------------------
21:45:47: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Logitech G930 Headset)
21:45:47: ------------------------------------------
21:45:47: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:45:47:     bitrate: 160
21:45:47: ------------------------------------------
21:45:47: Video Encoding: x264
21:45:47:     fps: 45
21:45:47:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:45:47:     preset: veryfast
21:45:47:     CBR: no
21:45:47:     CFR: no
21:45:47:     max bitrate: 5000
21:45:47:     buffer size: 1000
21:45:47:     quality: 10
21:45:47: ------------------------------------------
21:45:56: Total frames rendered: 444, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.23%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
21:45:56: =====Stream End: 2013-05-02, 21:45:56=================================================
21:46:27: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-02, 21:46:27===============================================
21:46:27:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:46:27:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
21:46:27:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:46:27: ------------------------------------------
21:46:28: Loading up D3D10...
21:46:28: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{aff06068-9da6-43e8-9457-1ce105339b7b}
21:46:28: ------------------------------------------
21:46:28: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Logitech G930 Headset)
21:46:28: Using 7.1 surround speaker setup (experimental)
21:46:28: ------------------------------------------
21:46:28: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Logitech G930 Headset)
21:46:28: ------------------------------------------
21:46:28: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:46:28:     bitrate: 160
21:46:28: ------------------------------------------
21:46:28: Video Encoding: x264
21:46:28:     fps: 45
21:46:28:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:46:28:     preset: veryfast
21:46:28:     CBR: no
21:46:28:     CFR: no
21:46:28:     max bitrate: 5000
21:46:28:     buffer size: 1000
21:46:28:     quality: 10
21:46:28: ------------------------------------------
21:46:32: Total frames rendered: 163, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.61%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
21:46:32: =====Stream End: 2013-05-02, 21:46:32=================================================
21:46:55: 
21:46:55: Profiler results:
21:46:55: 
21:46:55: ==============================================================
21:46:55: frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.022 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 68.9%] [unaccounted: 31.1%]
21:46:55: | scene->Preprocess - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:46:55: | video encoding and uploading - [68.9%] [avg time: 1.394 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 57.4%] [unaccounted: 11.5%]
21:46:55: | | CopyResource - [0.396%] [avg time: 0.008 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
21:46:55: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.198%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
21:46:55: | | call to encoder - [56.8%] [avg time: 1.148 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
21:46:55: | | sending stuff out - [0.0495%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
21:46:55: ==============================================================
21:46:55:
```


----------



## Kyosji (May 3, 2013)

Ok, maybe i'm not understanding what's going on.  In the downlaod for the 0.51.01 all I had was a compressed file with 2 folders.  One said 32-bit, one said 64-bit.  There was no installation file, just the program.  That was what I was using.  Was there a way of installing this new version?

Also, I just pasted '%appdata%\obs\pluginData\captureHookLog.txt' in start -> run, and that was the hook file it gave me.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2013)

kyosji - hm, very strange.  perhaps it didn't work?  because that was definitely the wrong version of game capture there


----------



## Kyosji (May 3, 2013)

The file you had.  Was there any installation involved?  It had 2 folders in the file.  one said 64 bit, the other 32.  I uninstalled OBS 0.51b, then opened the 64 bit folder.  Inside I didn't see an installation file, but it had the program itself in it.  I just double clicked the program and it came up just like OBS usually did when I had it installed.  It seemed odd considering I had to instal the previous version and this one seemed to be a stand alone.


----------



## ThoNohT (May 3, 2013)

Test builds never have an installer. Your capturehook log was from an older version. Basically, the test version you started didn't write a new one, or you have simply opened an older version of the hook log.


----------



## Kyosji (May 3, 2013)

How often is the program supposed to generate a capturehook log?


----------



## ThoNohT (May 3, 2013)

Probably every time you try to stream/preview with a game capture active.


----------



## Kyosji (May 3, 2013)

That is really odd then, considering I uninstalled the old version prior to running one in this file.

Is there an instruction on how to do a complete uninstall (temp files/hidden folders/etc)?  I ask because I did notice that even after uninstalling the beta and restarting my system, when I launched the 0.51.01 from the above link, all of my old settings were still there down to my active source.


----------



## XeiZ (May 3, 2013)

Just delete the %appdata%/obs folder. (not appdata lol, just the obs folder there)
Be aware that every setting is gone then though.


----------



## mrradicaled (May 3, 2013)

I am having issues with the latest stable and beta builds. Game Capture will not pick up ArmAII AO even when I assign permission and administrative rights to all users.

The ArmA outright will not be recognized by OBS.. but I have been using it successfully just recently. I run OBS without admin rights to see what is kicked out and compare it after I run OBS with admin rights and Arma is always the problem with OBS saying it needs admin rights.


```
13:06:23: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
13:06:23: -------------------------------
13:06:23: CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
13:06:23: CPU Speed: 3422MHz
13:06:23: Physical Memory:  8189MB Total, 6185MB Free
13:06:23: stepping id: 3, model 4, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
13:06:23: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1200}
13:06:23: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
13:06:23: Aero is Disabled
13:06:23: ------------------------------------------
13:06:23: Adapter 1
13:06:23:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
13:06:23:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
13:06:23:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
13:06:23: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-03, 13:06:23===============================================
13:06:23:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
13:06:23:   Base resolution: 1280x720
13:06:23:   Output resolution: 1280x720
13:06:23: ------------------------------------------
13:06:23: Loading up D3D10...
13:06:23: Playback device Default
13:06:23: ------------------------------------------
13:06:23: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
13:06:23: ------------------------------------------
13:06:23: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
13:06:23: ------------------------------------------
13:06:23: Audio Encoding: MP3
13:06:23:     bitrate: 128
13:06:23: Using graphics capture
13:06:23: ------------------------------------------
13:06:23: Video Encoding: x264
13:06:23:     fps: 30
13:06:23:     width: 1280, height: 720
13:06:23:     preset: veryfast
13:06:23:     CBR: yes
13:06:23:     CFR: yes
13:06:23:     max bitrate: 2750
13:06:23: ------------------------------------------
13:06:27: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:06:27:   New Scene
13:06:28: Using bitmap image
13:06:28: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:06:28:   New Scene
13:06:28: Using bitmap image
13:06:28: Using text output
13:06:28: Using bitmap image
13:06:28: Using Window Capture
13:06:32: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:06:32:   New Scene
13:06:32: Using graphics capture
13:06:35: Total frames rendered: 373, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
13:06:35: Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
13:06:35: =====Stream End: 2013-05-03, 13:06:35=================================================
13:06:37: 
13:06:37: Profiler results:
13:06:37: 
13:06:37: ==============================================================
13:06:37: frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.516 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 81.2%] [unaccounted: 18.8%]
13:06:37: | scene->Preprocess - [6.4%] [avg time: 0.161 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:06:37: | video encoding and uploading - [74.8%] [avg time: 1.882 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 74.5%] [unaccounted: 0.318%]
13:06:37: | | CopyResource - [0.795%] [avg time: 0.02 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
13:06:37: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.278%] [avg time: 0.007 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
13:06:37: | | call to encoder - [73.4%] [avg time: 1.846 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
13:06:37: | | sending stuff out - [0.0397%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
13:06:37: ==============================================================
13:06:37:
```


```
2013-05-03, 12:57:53: we're booting up: 
12:57:53: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
12:57:53: DXGI Present
12:57:53: DXGI: Found D3D 10
12:57:53: setting up d3d10 data
12:57:53: ---------------------- Cleared D3D10 Capture ----------------------
12:57:53: found dxgi format (dx10) of: 87, size: {824, 406}, multisampled: false
12:57:53: DoD3D10Hook: success
```


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2013)

see I'm super glad I added timestamps on to the logs now, because the timestamps for those two logs don't match up; meaning the time in which that particular game capture occurred was at 12:57, while that log for OBS itself loaded up at 13:06, so they're for different sessions.  I need the matching sessions if possible


----------



## dodgepong (May 3, 2013)

Is it possible that the capture hook log didn't get updated upon the later run of OBS due to the administrator problem he reported? Or should it always be generated even with administrator access problems?


----------



## mrradicaled (May 3, 2013)

the game capture log was from the last successful capture I had.. it just quit working, and I'd watch to log again after every stream and it doesn't change- OBS is just flat out not "seeing"/acknowledging the Arma 2 OA game.

Yesterday.. I streamed for 5 hours; no problems.. and today.. I just keep seeing that annoying message about admin rights.


----------



## sickest (May 4, 2013)

Same problem with Arma 2 now. Even having a problem when I went back to Xsplit.  Almost like nothing will pick up the arma2oa.exe process.


----------



## Kyosji (May 4, 2013)

Update on my issue with TF2 and other source engine games not working.

Ok, completely cleared the appdata.  I re did my settings and tried TF2 again, same issue.  I pulled up the CORRECT hook log and it showed a massive amount of failure.  


```
2013-05-03, 19:15:03: we're booting up: 
19:15:03: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
19:15:03: D3D9 Present
19:15:03: GL Present
19:15:03: D3D9EndScene called
19:15:03: found d3d9 present params for window: Team Fortress 2 
19:15:03: D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS {
19:15:03: 	BackBufferWidth: 1920
19:15:03: 	BackBufferHeight: 1080
19:15:03: 	BackBufferFormat: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
19:15:03: 	BackBufferCount: 1
19:15:03: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
19:15:03: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
19:15:03: 	SwapEffect: D3DSWAPEFFECT_DISCARD
19:15:03: 	hDeviceWindow: 1313974
19:15:03: 	Windowed: false
19:15:03: 	EnableAutoDepthStencil: true
19:15:03: 	AutoDepthStencilFormat: D3DFMT_D24S8
19:15:03: 	Flags: None
19:15:03: 	FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz: 60
19:15:03: 	PresentationInterval: 2147483648
19:15:03: };
19:15:03: successfully set up d3d9 hooks
19:15:03: D3D9Present called
19:15:03: DXGI Present
19:15:04: DoD3D9GPUHook: opening intermediary texture failed, result = 2147942487
19:15:04: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
19:15:04: D3D9EndScene called
19:15:11: D3D9Present called
19:15:11: DoD3D9GPUHook: opening intermediary texture failed, result = 2147942487
19:15:11: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
19:15:11: D3D9EndScene called
19:15:11: D3D9Present called
19:15:11: DoD3D9GPUHook: opening intermediary texture failed, result = 2147942487
19:15:11: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
19:15:11: D3D9EndScene called
19:15:11: D3D9Present called
19:15:11: DoD3D9GPUHook: opening intermediary texture failed, result = 2147942487
19:15:11: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
19:15:11: D3D9EndScene called
19:15:11: D3D9Present called
19:15:11: DoD3D9GPUHook: opening intermediary texture failed, result = 2147942487
19:15:11: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
19:15:11: D3D9EndScene called
19:15:11: D3D9Present called
19:15:11: DoD3D9GPUHook: opening intermediary texture failed, result = 2147942487
19:15:11: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
19:15:11: D3D9EndScene called
19:15:12: D3D9Present called
19:15:12: DoD3D9GPUHook: opening intermediary texture failed, result = 2147942487
19:15:12: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
19:15:12: D3D9EndScene called
```

It kept going on with the same error, I didn't see a reason to post the whole thing.

Latest log:


```
19:13:53: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
19:13:53: -------------------------------
19:13:53: CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
19:13:53: CPU Speed: 2809MHz
19:13:53: Physical Memory:  16381MB Total, 11454MB Free
19:13:53: stepping id: 0, model 10, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 6, total cores 6
19:13:53: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
19:13:53: Windows Version: 6.0 Build 6002 S
19:13:53: Aero is Disabled
19:13:53: ------------------------------------------
19:13:53: Adapter 1
19:13:53:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
19:13:53:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1046683648
19:13:53:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4025577472
19:13:53: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-03, 19:13:53===============================================
19:13:53:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:13:53:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:13:53:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:13:53: ------------------------------------------
19:13:53: Loading up D3D10...
19:13:53: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dc0a0d31-d255-4f68-bd80-8bfca4225406}
19:13:53: ------------------------------------------
19:13:53: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
19:13:53: ------------------------------------------
19:13:53: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
19:13:53: ------------------------------------------
19:13:53: Audio Encoding: MP3
19:13:53:     bitrate: 128
19:13:53: ------------------------------------------
19:13:53: Video Encoding: x264
19:13:53:     fps: 30
19:13:53:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:13:53:     preset: veryfast
19:13:53:     CBR: no
19:13:53:     CFR: no
19:13:53:     max bitrate: 2000
19:13:53:     buffer size: 2000
19:13:53:     quality: 9
19:13:53: ------------------------------------------
19:13:55: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:13:55:   Server selection: rtmp://live-mia.justin.tv/app
19:14:01: Total frames rendered: 226, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
19:14:04: librtmp error: RTMP_ReadPacket, failed to read RTMP packet header
19:14:04: Connection to rtmp://live-mia.justin.tv/app failed: Could not access the specified channel or stream key.  This could be because the key/channel is invalid, or because the server still thinks you are logged in.
19:14:04: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
19:14:04: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
19:14:04: =====Stream End: 2013-05-03, 19:14:04=================================================
19:14:17: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-03, 19:14:17===============================================
19:14:17:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:14:17:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:14:17:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:14:17: ------------------------------------------
19:14:17: Loading up D3D10...
19:14:17: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dc0a0d31-d255-4f68-bd80-8bfca4225406}
19:14:17: ------------------------------------------
19:14:17: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
19:14:17: ------------------------------------------
19:14:17: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
19:14:17: ------------------------------------------
19:14:17: Audio Encoding: MP3
19:14:17:     bitrate: 128
19:14:17: Using graphics capture
19:14:17: ------------------------------------------
19:14:17: Video Encoding: x264
19:14:17:     fps: 30
19:14:17:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:14:17:     preset: veryfast
19:14:17:     CBR: no
19:14:17:     CFR: no
19:14:17:     max bitrate: 2000
19:14:17:     buffer size: 2000
19:14:17:     quality: 9
19:14:17: ------------------------------------------
19:14:19: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:14:19:   Server selection: rtmp://live-mia.justin.tv/app
19:14:21: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:14:21: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:14:43: Total frames rendered: 761, number of frames that lagged: 3 (0.39%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
19:14:43: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
19:14:43: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
19:14:43: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
19:14:43: =====Stream End: 2013-05-03, 19:14:43=================================================
19:14:56: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-03, 19:14:56===============================================
19:14:56:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:14:56:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:14:56:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:14:56: ------------------------------------------
19:14:56: Loading up D3D10...
19:14:57: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dc0a0d31-d255-4f68-bd80-8bfca4225406}
19:14:57: ------------------------------------------
19:14:57: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
19:14:57: ------------------------------------------
19:14:57: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
19:14:57: ------------------------------------------
19:14:57: Audio Encoding: MP3
19:14:57:     bitrate: 128
19:14:57: Using graphics capture
19:14:57: ------------------------------------------
19:14:57: Video Encoding: x264
19:14:57:     fps: 30
19:14:57:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:14:57:     preset: veryfast
19:14:57:     CBR: no
19:14:57:     CFR: no
19:14:57:     max bitrate: 2000
19:14:57:     buffer size: 2000
19:14:57:     quality: 9
19:14:57: ------------------------------------------
19:14:58: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:14:58:   Server selection: rtmp://live-mia.justin.tv/app
19:15:00: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:15:00: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:19:53: Total frames rendered: 8860, number of frames that lagged: 20 (0.23%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
19:19:53: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
19:19:53: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
19:19:53: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
19:19:53: =====Stream End: 2013-05-03, 19:19:53=================================================
19:24:56: 
19:24:56: Profiler results:
19:24:56: 
19:24:56: ==============================================================
19:24:56: frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.951 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 73.1%] [unaccounted: 26.9%]
19:24:56: | scene->Preprocess - [0.0678%] [avg time: 0.002 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:24:56: | video encoding and uploading - [73%] [avg time: 2.155 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 71.3%] [unaccounted: 1.73%]
19:24:56: | | CopyResource - [0.474%] [avg time: 0.014 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:24:56: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.576%] [avg time: 0.017 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:24:56: | | call to encoder - [69.7%] [avg time: 2.058 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:24:56: | | sending stuff out - [0.508%] [avg time: 0.015 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:24:56: ==============================================================
19:24:56:
```


----------



## mrradicaled (May 4, 2013)

Okay I actually managed to get ArmA 2 to work for a minute before OBS kicked that admin rights message out again...

I try doing game capture via hotkey, and it works on a lot of games but in arma I get this:


```
DXGI Present
DXGI: Found D3D 10
DoD3D10Hook: success
Keepalive no longer found on d3d910.0, freeing capture data
```


----------



## dehixem (May 4, 2013)

Um, I don't know if this is related to my own pc, but every time I try to use Window Capture it won't work unless I use "compatibility mode".
It never happened to me before :s

I don't know if this is a bad thing or not though


----------



## silenttikeus (May 4, 2013)

mrradicaled, i answered in Arma topic (viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3688). You should delete OBS folder in app data, then all will work right.


----------



## mrradicaled (May 4, 2013)

I have confirmed that it is actually the new Battleye 1.194 that is causing this. I have recorded evidence and have been exchanging emails with Bastian Suter from Battleye on this issue... we'll see..


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2013)

Actually I failed to put important code into the inject helper to make it elevated, so if you were trying to capture with the 64bit version it would fail.  I'll fix it and re-upload

kyosji - I'm actually really frustrated that you are getting this problem, because I myself don't get any problems.  You're not using any overlays or any third party graphics apps or anything of that nature are you?  They will interfere with game capture often in these ways


----------



## silenttikeus (May 4, 2013)

In full screen capture doesn't work, but in window mode it working.


----------



## dodgepong (May 4, 2013)

I'm linking to another thread because even though I've asked this guy twice, he is still not posting test logs in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3697


----------



## fragga (May 4, 2013)

Hi everybody! 

I've come from another thread with black screen

Here are my logs:
0.51b


Spoiler



Open Broadcaster Software v0.51b - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
CPU Speed: 2394MHz
Physical Memory: 6091MB Total, 2591MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1366, 768}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2194472960
Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2925453312
=====Stream Start: 2013-05-04, 22:48:34===============================================
Multithreaded optimizations: On
Base resolution: 1366x768
Output resolution: 1364x768
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Громкоговорители и головные телефоны (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Массив встр. микрофона (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
bitrate: 160
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
fps: 30
width: 1364, height: 768
preset: veryfast
CBR: no
CFR: no
max bitrate: 2500
buffer size: 2500
quality: 8
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
New Scene
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 5233, number of frames that lagged: 3 (0.06%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
=====Stream End: 2013-05-04, 22:51:29=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-05-04, 22:51:30===============================================
Multithreaded optimizations: On
Base resolution: 1366x768
Output resolution: 1364x768
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Громкоговорители и головные телефоны (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Массив встр. микрофона (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
bitrate: 160
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
fps: 30
width: 1364, height: 768
preset: veryfast
CBR: no
CFR: no
max bitrate: 3000
buffer size: 3000
quality: 8
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 1, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
=====Stream End: 2013-05-04, 22:51:31=================================================
=====Stream Start: 2013-05-04, 22:51:31===============================================
Multithreaded optimizations: On
Base resolution: 1366x768
Output resolution: 1364x768
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Громкоговорители и головные телефоны (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Массив встр. микрофона (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
bitrate: 160
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
fps: 30
width: 1364, height: 768
preset: veryfast
CBR: no
CFR: no
max bitrate: 3000
buffer size: 3000
quality: 8
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 138, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
=====Stream End: 2013-05-04, 22:51:37=================================================
------------------------------------------

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.538 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 82.2%] [unaccounted: 17.8%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0.0394%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [82.2%] [avg time: 2.086 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 81.1%] [unaccounted: 1.06%]
| | CopyResource - [1.18%] [avg time: 0.03 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [2.09%] [avg time: 0.053 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [77.8%] [avg time: 1.974 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0.0788%] [avg time: 0.002 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================


51.01


Spoiler



00:56:59: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
00:56:59: -------------------------------
00:56:59: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
00:56:59: CPU Speed: 2394MHz
00:56:59: Physical Memory: 4095MB Total, 4072MB Free
00:56:59: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
00:56:59: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1366, 768}
00:56:59: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
00:56:59: Aero is Disabled
00:56:59: ------------------------------------------
00:56:59: Adapter 1
00:56:59: Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
00:56:59: Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2194472960
00:56:59: Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2100428800
00:56:59: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-05, 00:56:59===============================================
00:56:59: Multithreaded optimizations: On
00:56:59: Base resolution: 1366x768
00:56:59: Output resolution: 1364x768
00:56:59: ------------------------------------------
00:57:01: Loading up D3D10...
00:57:02: Playback device Default
00:57:02: ------------------------------------------
00:57:02: Using desktop audio input: Громкоговорители и головные телефоны (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
00:57:02: ------------------------------------------
00:57:02: Using auxilary audio input: Массив встр. микрофона (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
00:57:03: ------------------------------------------
00:57:03: Audio Encoding: AAC
00:57:03: bitrate: 160
00:57:03: Using bitmap image
00:57:03: ------------------------------------------
00:57:03: Video Encoding: x264
00:57:03: fps: 30
00:57:03: width: 1364, height: 768
00:57:03: preset: veryfast
00:57:03: CBR: no
00:57:03: CFR: no
00:57:03: max bitrate: 3000
00:57:03: buffer size: 3000
00:57:03: quality: 8
00:57:03: ------------------------------------------
00:57:04: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
00:57:04: New Scene
00:57:04: Using bitmap image
00:57:04: Using graphics capture
00:57:13: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
00:57:13: New Scene
00:57:54: Using graphics capture
00:57:54: SharedTexCapture hooked
00:58:07: Total frames rendered: 1900, number of frames that lagged: 3 (0.16%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
00:58:07: =====Stream End: 2013-05-05, 00:58:07=================================================
00:58:08: 
00:58:08: Profiler results:
00:58:08: 
00:58:08: ==============================================================
00:58:08: frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.014 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 72.6%] [unaccounted: 27.4%]
00:58:08: | scene->Preprocess - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:58:08: | video encoding and uploading - [72.6%] [avg time: 2.189 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 70.9%] [unaccounted: 1.73%]
00:58:08: | | CopyResource - [1.23%] [avg time: 0.037 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
00:58:08: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [1.69%] [avg time: 0.051 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
00:58:08: | | call to encoder - [67.9%] [avg time: 2.048 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
00:58:08: | | sending stuff out - [0.0332%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
00:58:08: ==============================================================
00:58:08:


and caprute hook I had last time


Spoiler



2013-05-05, 00:57:54: we're booting up: 
00:57:54: (half life scientist) everything.. seems to be in order
00:57:54: D3D9 Present
00:57:54: D3D9EndScene called
00:57:54: found d3d9 present params for window: Diablo III 
00:57:54: D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS {
00:57:54: BackBufferWidth: 1366
00:57:54: BackBufferHeight: 768
00:57:54: BackBufferFormat: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
00:57:54: BackBufferCount: 1
00:57:54: MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
00:57:54: MultiSampleQuality: 0
00:57:54: SwapEffect: D3DSWAPEFFECT_DISCARD
00:57:54: hDeviceWindow: 721870
00:57:54: Windowed: true
00:57:54: EnableAutoDepthStencil: false
00:57:54: AutoDepthStencilFormat: D3DFMT_UNKNOWN
00:57:54: Flags: None
00:57:54: FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz: 0
00:57:54: PresentationInterval: 2147483648
00:57:54: };
00:57:54: successfully set up d3d9 hooks
00:57:54: D3D9Present called
00:57:54: DXGI Present
00:57:54: DoD3D9GPUHook: success00:57:54: 
00:57:54: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
00:57:54: Format: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
00:57:54: Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
00:57:54: Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
00:57:54: Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
00:57:54: MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
00:57:54: MultiSampleQuality: 0
00:57:54: Width: 1366
00:57:54: Height: 768
00:57:54: };
00:57:54: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
00:58:07: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
00:58:07: D3D9EndScene called
00:58:07: D3D9Present called


Game I want to stream is World of Warcraft. Last time I also tried D3 as you can see in capture hook.
The rest of my story here viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3718


----------



## Kyosji (May 5, 2013)

The only overlay I have running is Rainmeter.  I just disabled it and my antivirus and tried again with teh same results.  Black screen but I have all audio.

It;s very odd because I can use those other software that shall not be named and it shows fine.


----------



## VinnyJ (May 5, 2013)

Game is captured upside-down.


Spoiler












captureHookLog.txt

```
2013-05-05, 01:03:33: we're booting up: 
01:03:33: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
01:03:33: GL Present
01:03:33: setting up gl data
01:03:33: DoGLCPUHook: success
01:03:33: successfully capturing gl frames via RAM
01:04:23: stop requested, terminating gl capture
01:04:24: ---------------------- Cleared OpenGL Capture ----------------------
01:04:30: ---------------------- Cleared OpenGL Capture ----------------------
```

2013-05-05-0103-11.log

```
01:03:32: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
01:03:32: -------------------------------
01:03:32: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
01:03:32: CPU Speed: 3392MHz
01:03:32: Physical Memory:  32716MB Total, 28624MB Free
01:03:32: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
01:03:32: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
01:03:32: monitor 2: pos={1920, 156}, size={1280, 1024}
01:03:32: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
01:03:32: Aero is Enabled
01:03:32: ------------------------------------------
01:03:32: Adapter 1
01:03:32:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650
01:03:32:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1014824960
01:03:32:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3221221376
01:03:32: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-05, 01:03:32===============================================
01:03:32:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
01:03:32:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
01:03:32:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
01:03:32: ------------------------------------------
01:03:32: Loading up D3D10...
01:03:33: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{cb737c6a-7e09-481c-8c03-7c7b6384695c}
01:03:33: ------------------------------------------
01:03:33: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Yeti Stereo Microphone)
01:03:33: ------------------------------------------
01:03:33: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Yeti Stereo Microphone)
01:03:33: ------------------------------------------
01:03:33: Audio Encoding: AAC
01:03:33:     bitrate: 96
01:03:33: ------------------------------------------
01:03:33:     device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
01:03:33:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#6&1d878d77&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
01:03:33:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1920x1080 - 1920x1080, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
01:03:33:     audio device: Disable,
01:03:33:     audio device id Disabled,
01:03:33: 
01:03:33: Using directshow input
01:03:33: Using graphics capture
01:03:33: ------------------------------------------
01:03:33: Video Encoding: x264
01:03:33:     fps: 45
01:03:33:     width: 1920, height: 1080
01:03:33:     preset: veryfast
01:03:33:     CBR: no
01:03:33:     CFR: no
01:03:33:     max bitrate: 2000
01:03:33:     buffer size: 2000
01:03:33:     quality: 8
01:03:33: ------------------------------------------
01:03:33: using memory capture
01:04:23: Total frames rendered: 2248, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.04%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
01:04:24: =====Stream End: 2013-05-05, 01:04:24=================================================
01:04:27: 
01:04:27: Profiler results:
01:04:27: 
01:04:27: ==============================================================
01:04:27: frame - [100%] [avg time: 6.642 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 54.6%] [unaccounted: 45.4%]
01:04:27: | scene->Preprocess - [12.4%] [avg time: 0.822 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:04:27: | video encoding and uploading - [42.2%] [avg time: 2.804 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 41.8%] [unaccounted: 0.422%]
01:04:27: | | CopyResource - [0.301%] [avg time: 0.02 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
01:04:27: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0602%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
01:04:27: | | call to encoder - [41.4%] [avg time: 2.751 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
01:04:27: | | sending stuff out - [0.0151%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
01:04:27: ==============================================================
01:04:27:
```


----------



## azthec (May 5, 2013)

I can't get any games to stream at fullscreen with game capture (the only way I have found is using dxtory, and thats crazy unstable).

Normal Log:


Spoiler





```
19:53:15: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
19:53:15: -------------------------------
19:53:15: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3720QM CPU @ 2.60GHz
19:53:15: CPU Speed: 2594MHz
19:53:15: Physical Memory:  8088MB Total, 4383MB Free
19:53:15: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
19:53:15: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
19:53:15: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
19:53:15: Aero is Enabled
19:53:15: ------------------------------------------
19:53:15: Adapter 1
19:53:15:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
19:53:15:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2194874368
19:53:15:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3972253696
19:53:15: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-04, 19:53:15===============================================
19:53:15:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:53:15:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:53:15:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
19:53:15: ------------------------------------------
19:53:15: Loading up D3D10...
19:53:15: Playback device Default
19:53:15: ------------------------------------------
19:53:15: Using desktop audio input: Altifalantes (Realtek High Definition Audio)
19:53:15: ------------------------------------------
19:53:15: Using auxilary audio input: Microfone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
19:53:15: ------------------------------------------
19:53:15: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:53:15:     bitrate: 128
19:53:15: Using Monitor Capture
19:53:15: ------------------------------------------
19:53:15: Video Encoding: x264
19:53:15:     fps: 30
19:53:15:     width: 1920, height: 1080
19:53:15:     preset: veryfast
19:53:15:     CBR: no
19:53:15:     CFR: no
19:53:15:     max bitrate: 850
19:53:15:     buffer size: 510
19:53:15:     quality: 6
19:53:15: ------------------------------------------
19:53:18: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:53:18:   Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
19:53:19: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:53:19: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:53:25: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
19:53:25:   New Scene
19:53:25: ------------------------------------------
19:53:25:     device: Dxtory Video 1,
19:53:25:     device id (null),
19:53:25:     chosen type: RGB32, usingFourCC: false, res: 1920x1080 - 1920x1080, frameIntervals: 333333-333333, fourCC: 00000000
19:53:25:     audio device: Disable,
19:53:25:     audio device id Disabled,
19:53:25: 
19:53:25: Using directshow input
```




Hook Log:


Spoiler





```
2013-05-04, 19:36:23: we're booting up: 
19:36:23: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
19:36:23: D3D9 Present
19:36:23: DXGI Present
19:36:23: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:36:23: setting up d3d11 data
19:36:23: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:36:23: found dxgi format (dx11) of: 28, size: {1920, 1080}, multisampled: true
19:36:23: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:36:23: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
19:36:26: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:36:26: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:36:26: setting up d3d11 data
19:36:26: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:36:26: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:36:26: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:36:28: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:36:28: setting up d3d11 data
19:36:28: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:36:28: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:36:28: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
19:36:59: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:36:59: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:36:59: setting up d3d11 data
19:36:59: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:36:59: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:36:59: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
19:37:04: stop requested, terminating d3d11 capture
19:37:04: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:37:18: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:37:18: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
19:37:22: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:37:22: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:37:22: setting up d3d11 data
19:37:22: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:37:22: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:37:23: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:37:24: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:37:24: setting up d3d11 data
19:37:24: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:37:24: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:37:24: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
19:37:35: stop requested, terminating d3d11 capture
19:37:35: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:40:06: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:40:06: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:40:06: setting up d3d11 data
19:40:06: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:40:06: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:40:08: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:40:08: setting up d3d11 data
19:40:08: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:44:14: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:44:14: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
19:44:23: stop requested, terminating d3d11 capture
19:44:23: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:44:25: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:44:25: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:44:25: setting up d3d11 data
19:44:25: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:44:25: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:44:27: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:44:27: setting up d3d11 data
19:44:27: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:44:28: DoD3D11Hook: success
19:44:28: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
19:44:50: stop requested, terminating d3d11 capture
19:44:50: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:45:04: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:45:04: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:45:04: setting up d3d11 data
19:45:04: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:45:04: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:45:06: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:45:06: setting up d3d11 data
19:45:06: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:50:02: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:50:03: DXGI: Found D3D 11
19:50:03: setting up d3d11 data
19:50:03: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
19:50:03: found dxgi format (dx11) of: 28, size: {1920, 1080}, multisampled: true
```




EDIT: Just looked at the log and I now believe its trying to use my integrated intel card as oposed to my ATI Radeon 7970m, therefore I assume the program still has issues running on switchable graphics system (enduro).


----------



## dehixem (May 5, 2013)

Other possible issue i've encountered : I just tried the 0.51.01 and after streaming a bit Twitch did not save it in my video list. Am I the only one having this new issue ?


----------



## secretply (May 5, 2013)

dehixem said:
			
		

> Other possible issue i've encountered : I just tried the 0.51.01 and after streaming a bit Twitch did not save it in my video list. Am I the only one having this new issue ?



No, it's a Twitch issue: https://twitter.com/TwitchTVSupport/sta ... 7426776066


----------



## Hajimoto (May 5, 2013)

I am not sure when this change happened but I have noticed that I am no longer able to add select the option "Capture Layered Windows".  There are some onscreen elements that I utilize like timers and such that are no longer able to be captured.

I have checked previous scenes that have an element that was created utilizing the "Capture Layered Windows" option and when i go to properties the option is shown.  As a primitive work around I have copied the entire scene and then pruned it down to the elements I wish to use and then rename it accordingly.

Is there something I am over looking that would accomplish the same result as "Capture Layered Windows"?


----------



## dodgepong (May 5, 2013)

Hajimoto said:
			
		

> I am not sure when this change happened but I have noticed that I am no longer able to add select the option "Capture Layered Windows".  There are some onscreen elements that I utilize like timers and such that are no longer able to be captured.
> 
> I have checked previous scenes that have an element that was created utilizing the "Capture Layered Windows" option and when i go to properties the option is shown.  As a primitive work around I have copied the entire scene and then pruned it down to the elements I wish to use and then rename it accordingly.
> 
> Is there something I am over looking that would accomplish the same result as "Capture Layered Windows"?


There's no Capture Layered Windows on a Window Capture source, but there is on Monitor Capture...is that the issue? In versions previous to 0.50, Monitor Capture and Window Capture were part of the source capture source type.


----------



## KeenKTron (May 5, 2013)

I have http://pastebin.com/wi8GCcsu when capturing combat arms with game capture and have a black screen. [NOTE] Combat arms does have a hackshield. Would that be fixable?


----------



## dodgepong (May 6, 2013)

KeenKTron the hook file should have timestamps too, if it was generated by the test version of OBS. Can you run the test version and attempt a capture of your game again to make sure you get a capture with the latest version? (or better yet, delete the capture hook log and let the test version re-create it so you know it is updated)

EDIT: Having looked at your log again, it looks like you are getting error code 5, which is indicative of a hack shield, so it looks like the test build still isn't working for that game. I'm surprised that that error was not logged to the capture hook log though.


----------



## Hajimoto (May 6, 2013)

dodgepong said:
			
		

> There's no Capture Layered Windows on a Window Capture source, but there is on Monitor Capture...is that the issue? In versions previous to 0.50, Monitor Capture and Window Capture were part of the source capture source type.



I have made a quick *YOUTUBE VIDEO* that does a better job asking the question than my anemic writing skills :) The Monitor Capture does not have the program hook and the Window Capture no longer has the Capture Layered Windows option so I am not able to duplicate previously created scene elements.

Thank you

Hajimoto


----------



## dodgepong (May 6, 2013)

After watching that video, it looks more like there's a bug with the Capture Layered Windows option...Actually, now that I think about it, it doesn't make sense to me that Monitor Capture has the "Capture Layered Windows" option and Window capture doesn't. I would think that with Monitor capture, you want to capture all windows, and with Window Capture, layered windows is something that would be nice to be able to turn on and off.


----------



## Hajimoto (May 6, 2013)

dodgepong said:
			
		

> After watching that video, it looks more like there's a bug with the Capture Layered Windows option...Actually, now that I think about it, it doesn't make sense to me that Monitor Capture has the "Capture Layered Windows" option and Window capture doesn't. I would think that with Monitor capture, you want to capture all windows, and with Window Capture, layered windows is something that would be nice to be able to turn on and off.



I agree completely and thank you for capturing that into a very succinct couple of sentences ;^)

Hopefully this makes it's way into a future build. 

Thanks again for the speedy review and comment.


----------



## Kyosji (May 6, 2013)

I give up.  I've spent days trying to figure out why Source engine games do not display video.  I've tried everything short of re-installing Vista or upgrading to Windows 7.  I guess I'll have to do full screen with these games using xfire and it's horrible quality.


----------



## ball2hi (May 6, 2013)

I've removed the OBS remote plugin, but it still reports in some logs that I'm getting memory leaks.


```
03:10:31: Open Broadcaster Software v0.51.01b (kamehameha test build) - 64bit (　^ω^)
03:10:31: -------------------------------
03:10:31: CPU Name: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor
03:10:31: CPU Speed: 3335MHz
03:10:31: Physical Memory:  4094MB Total, 1213MB Free
03:10:31: stepping id: 2, model 5, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
03:10:31: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
03:10:31: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
03:10:31: Aero is Disabled
03:10:31: ------------------------------------------
03:10:31: Adapter 1
03:10:31:   Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 5670
03:10:31:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1066237952
03:10:31:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1878257664
03:10:31: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-05, 03:10:31===============================================
03:10:31:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
03:10:31:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
03:10:31:   Output resolution: 852x480
03:10:31: ------------------------------------------
03:10:31: Loading up D3D10...
03:10:32: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
03:10:32: ------------------------------------------
03:10:32: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
03:10:32: ------------------------------------------
03:10:32: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
03:10:32: ------------------------------------------
03:10:32: Audio Encoding: AAC
03:10:32:     bitrate: 96
03:10:32: Using Window Capture
03:10:32: ------------------------------------------
03:10:32: Video Encoding: x264
03:10:32:     fps: 30
03:10:32:     width: 852, height: 480
03:10:32:     preset: faster
03:10:32:     CBR: no
03:10:32:     CFR: no
03:10:32:     max bitrate: 1500
03:10:32:     buffer size: 4500
03:10:32:     quality: 9
03:10:32: ------------------------------------------
03:10:59: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
03:10:59:   New Scene
03:10:59: Using text output
03:10:59: Using graphics capture
03:11:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
03:11:01:   New Scene
03:11:01: Using Window Capture
03:11:40: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
03:11:40:   New Scene
03:11:40: Using graphics capture
03:11:42: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
03:11:42:   New Scene
03:11:42: Using Window Capture
03:13:26: Total frames rendered: 5200, number of frames that lagged: 240 (4.62%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
03:13:26: =====Stream End: 2013-05-05, 03:13:26=================================================
03:14:01: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
03:14:01: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-05, 03:14:01===============================================
03:14:01:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
03:14:01:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
03:14:01:   Output resolution: 852x480
03:14:01: ------------------------------------------
03:14:01: Loading up D3D10...
03:14:01: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
03:14:01: ------------------------------------------
03:14:01: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
03:14:01: ------------------------------------------
03:14:01: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
03:14:01: ------------------------------------------
03:14:01: Audio Encoding: AAC
03:14:01:     bitrate: 96
03:14:01: Using Window Capture
03:14:01: ------------------------------------------
03:14:01: Video Encoding: x264
03:14:01:     fps: 30
03:14:01:     width: 852, height: 480
03:14:01:     preset: faster
03:14:01:     CBR: no
03:14:01:     CFR: no
03:14:01:     max bitrate: 1500
03:14:01:     buffer size: 4500
03:14:01:     quality: 9
03:14:01: ------------------------------------------
03:14:03: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
03:14:03:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
03:14:03: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
03:14:03: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
05:31:39: Total frames rendered: 238474, number of frames that lagged: 7780 (3.26%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
05:31:39: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
05:31:39: Number of times waited to send: 1605, Waited for a total of 5501568 bytes
05:31:39: Number of b-frames dropped: 39 (0.016%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 39 (0.016%)
05:31:39: =====Stream End: 2013-05-05, 05:31:39=================================================
12:07:23: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
12:07:23: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-06, 12:07:23===============================================
12:07:23:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:07:23:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
12:07:23:   Output resolution: 852x480
12:07:23: ------------------------------------------
12:07:24: Loading up D3D10...
12:07:24: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
12:07:24: ------------------------------------------
12:07:24: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
12:07:24: ------------------------------------------
12:07:24: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
12:07:24: ------------------------------------------
12:07:24: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:07:24:     bitrate: 96
12:07:24: Using text output
12:07:24: Using graphics capture
12:07:25: ------------------------------------------
12:07:25: Video Encoding: x264
12:07:25:     fps: 30
12:07:25:     width: 852, height: 480
12:07:25:     preset: faster
12:07:25:     CBR: no
12:07:25:     CFR: no
12:07:25:     max bitrate: 1500
12:07:25:     buffer size: 4500
12:07:25:     quality: 9
12:07:25: ------------------------------------------
12:07:25: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:07:27: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
12:07:27:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
12:07:27: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
12:07:27: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
12:30:50: RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 131072
13:20:12: Total frames rendered: 130999, number of frames that lagged: 24 (0.02%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
13:20:12: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
13:20:12: Number of times waited to send: 882, Waited for a total of 3023408 bytes
13:20:12: Number of b-frames dropped: 2 (0.0015%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 2 (0.0015%)
13:20:12: =====Stream End: 2013-05-06, 13:20:12=================================================
14:02:53: 
14:02:53: Profiler results:
14:02:53: 
14:02:53: ==============================================================
14:02:53: frame - [100%] [avg time: 12.739 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.3%] [unaccounted: 0.667%]
14:02:53: | scene->Preprocess - [87.1%] [avg time: 11.09 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:02:53: | video encoding and uploading - [12.3%] [avg time: 1.564 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 11.6%] [unaccounted: 0.683%]
14:02:53: | | CopyResource - [0.133%] [avg time: 0.017 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
14:02:53: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.408%] [avg time: 0.052 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
14:02:53: | | call to encoder - [10.7%] [avg time: 1.36 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
14:02:53: | | sending stuff out - [0.377%] [avg time: 0.048 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
14:02:53: ==============================================================
14:02:53: 
14:02:53: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
14:02:53:
```


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2013)

Kyosji - yea, I'm not getting the same problem.  All sources games are working on my end..  That error really shouldn't happen unless it's a multi-GPU system or a card with multiple GPUs, or some intermediary software like sweetfx is installed.


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for the tests everybody -- I'll leave this thread open for a bit longer in case you guys want to point out anything extra, but I've included all the changes to 0.52b.  There's still much more left to be done but I wanted to push it out because of a few annoying crashes that people kept getting


----------



## DAOWAce (May 8, 2013)

About the Source games:  Are they running in D3D9 or D3D9Ex?

By default they run in Ex on Vista+ I think.  You can disable that by adding a -nod3d9ex launch flag (or by disabling "Aero Extensions" in the advanced video options.. at least I think that controls it).

Just a guess, but it's worth testing.


Edit: CBR by default now?  Gotta see how that turns out.. maybe I'll start using it.


----------



## Xarox (May 8, 2013)

I can now stream the EMU version of EQ1 (project 1999) using game capture with live version 0.521b...

Thank you!!! :)


----------



## silenttikeus (May 8, 2013)

Capturing in full screen Arma 2 doesn't work again =( 
Version 0.521b


----------



## dodgepong (May 8, 2013)

silenttikeus said:
			
		

> Capturing in full screen Arma 2 doesn't work again =(
> Version 0.521b


ArmA II had a recent Battleye update that prevents Game Capture from working. You will have to use Window Capture and play in Windowed mode, or use a capture card.


----------

